

​The last seconds are ticking off the U.S. IPv4 network clock - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/the-last-seconds-are-ticking-off-the-u-s-ipv4-network-clock/

======
richij
Still plenty of unused grandfathered class-A space, The companies sitting on
it surely know it will rise in value.

When I last checked, each of these companies still owned an entire /8
(16,777,216 IPv4 addresses): GE, IBM, Alcatel-Lucent, Xerox, Apple, MIT, Ford.
And HP owns two! (That's 9 out of the first 19, AFAICS.)

